
Ask HN: Why haven't ultralight aircraft improved over the past several decades? - lordvon
My impression is that the production and invention of ultralight aircraft designs have died down over the past few decades, and that modern designs have not substantially improved. I&#x27;m curious to know if  anyone has insight into why.
======
ohiovr
My brother said it has to do with liability outcomes in court in the late 70s
and early 80s. Maybe a lead..

